# Anatolian shepherd ?



## SJSFarm (Jun 13, 2012)

I have an ASD and he's 6 months now. He's my first and I've little experience with LGD breeds. I've seen, in person, several gp's but no other LGD breeds. 

I know some breeds of dogs come in long and short hair varieties. Do asd's as well? My boy does not look like the pics of ASD I've seen on line. 

He's is a pic of him, standing on a sheep tank (2x4x1). I'm thinking his mom was bred by a GP in addition to the anatolian- but again, I don't have experience with the anatolian. Or is he just this fluffy because it's winter? He is thick/stocky, not lean like I've seen other ASD pics. 

He's fantastic btw! Barking only when there is something going on. And I've lost just one bird to a preditor since I got him (he was 3 months old at the time and in the barn).


----------



## aleefarms (Jul 23, 2014)

Anatolians can come with coats longer than your pup. If he is fantastic that should be all that matters.


----------



## citxmech (Dec 26, 2011)

The name "Anatolian" seems to be applied to a wider range of body types/coats than to "Kangal" dogs. Most _working_ Anatolians I've seen look just like Kangals, but many dogs billed as Anatolians (say on PetFinder) look completely different and are definitely not from working lines.

To my eye, your pup does look like there's some GP in there. The white facial markings, however, look like many working Turkish LGDs I've seen, whatever they happened to be called. Working drives are the real proof however.

Can't wait to hear how your pup continues to shape up! :happy2:


----------



## SJSFarm (Jun 13, 2012)

The breeder got back to me and there is no chance a GP got to the mom. She also send me a pic of the dad- "spittin" image of daddy! 

And, yes, he's great and that is all the matters. I just wanted to me sure because if I breed him I need to present the pups to prospective buyers properly.


----------

